# Where can I buy Cliff Rose Bush/Trees



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's a start for you-
https://www.treesearch.fs.fed.us/pubs/41918
it describes propagation of cliff rose. Describes cliff rose as an endangered plant so if you are interested in growing it you may be able to get help from them, plants, seeds, or at least permission to harvest a few rose hips to obtain seeds for yourself.
Bill


----------

